# Source of large frostproof terracotta flowerpots?



## Globalti (7 May 2020)

Mrs Gti must have worn out the internet searching for a supplier of very large frostproof flowerpots. 

Anybody got any suggestions? You can get all kinds of horrors imported from Indonesia but we want plain traditional terracotta.


----------



## Sharky (7 May 2020)

I know you want the real terracotta, but just this week, we ordered and got a load of plastic pots from
https://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/ho...6/plastic-garden-pots-and-plastic-saucers-c59

Very strong and at a price that is affordable.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 May 2020)

We watched this guy (son of Founder) throw these huge, but huge pots. Be prepared to dig very deep...

https://www.whichfordpottery.com/


----------



## wormo (7 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> We watched this guy (son of Founder) throw these huge, but huge pots. Be prepared to dig very deep...
> 
> https://www.whichfordpottery.com/


Bought from here, not cheap but really good quality.


----------



## Globalti (7 May 2020)

Yes they're lovely. Expensive but should last well.

Unfortunately plastic only lasts a year or two before sunlight makes it brittle.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (7 May 2020)

wormo said:


> Bought from here, not cheap but really good quality.


Key is to be on their mailing list and attend the special events if you can.

I've got a 1.something metre high handmade, one-off tapered planter outside the front door that had 2 tiny chips on the corners of the rim, easily repaired with terracotta repair compound. Marked down from iirc 5-600 to £200, and they took an offer at about eighty.


----------



## Zimbob (8 May 2020)

I've yet to find a terracotta pot that survives the Highland winters, they all go eventually... I know you've a move North of the border planned, if you're intending moving your pots too the glazed ones are the only option I've found to last up here.


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2020)

Bonefish Blues said:


> We watched this guy (son of Founder) throw these huge, but huge pots. Be prepared to dig very deep...
> 
> https://www.whichfordpottery.com/



I’ve used their pots for years. Expensive but brilliant.


----------



## furball (13 May 2020)

I've had plastic pots that have long outlived terracotta and glazed pots. 
One of the drawbacks of bigger terracotta pots is the weight once full of compost. Getting root bound plants out of a rigid urn shaped pot or one that's wider in the middle than at the top and bottom is also a complete PIA. 
I've recently been converted to using wooden trough and pot holders into which I put plastic pots. I can easily change the pots around so there is always something in flower.


----------



## Globalti (14 May 2020)

Some interesting thoughts there, thanks!


----------



## PaulSB (14 May 2020)

We grow the plants we want to display in containers in plastic pots which fit in to the display container. This gives lots of flexibility and one can store expensive display containers in a frost free environment over winter.

It also allows one to vary the plants being shown in the container by season and to move plants which have finished flowering etc. to an area where they can be grown on and cared for appropriately.


----------

